# apache22 install error



## partove (Jan 22, 2014)

The following message appears when installing www/apache22.
How to fix the error?

```
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to apache@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/var/tmp/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.25/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20140122-10653-vv8jut env make DEPENDS_TARGET=package
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/apache22  (configure error)
```


----------



## estrabd (Jan 31, 2014)

What are the contents of /var/tmp/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.25/config.log ?


----------

